# [ 2007 ] Has anyone had one of those closet companies do their closets?



## 3kids4me (Feb 24, 2007)

I'm thinking of getting some quotes on having a couple of really small closets made more efficient.  Has anyone done this?  The only company I have heard of that is national is California Closets, but a friend got a quote and said it was incredibly expensive.

Has anyone "done their closets" and if so, was it worth it?

Thanks for any advice!

Sharon


----------



## JoAnn (Feb 24, 2007)

Sharon have you checked out what Home Depot or Lowe's might have to offer?  When we lived in Ohio, I went to one of them and bought enough packages to do the three bedroom closets.  They were very inexpensive.  The pack had every thing in I needed to put them in.  I did all the work on two of them and DS helped me with one.  Our closets were the 5' to 6' foot kind.  The shelving was the white plastic coated wire and worked very well.

When we were building our home here we were here when the lady came from the hardware store hired to do our closets and I had our big walk in done the way I wanted, with split shelves to hang short things on, some other shelving on one end to put sweaters, purses, hats, etc. on my side.  On DH side there is a high shelf and a low one.  At one end is just one shelf to hang longer things on.  And above the highest shelving we had an additional shelf put for storage.  (no basements in our area) We did have to pay a extra for the additional , but it was worth it.  Again, the shelving was the white plastic coated, by Rubbermaid, I think.


----------



## Big Matt (Feb 25, 2007)

My opinion is that you will pay a lot more than you need to.  There is a huge mark up when using these companies. 

You can just as easily go to Home Depot or Lowes and get everything you need there.  All you really need to do is measure the spaces and plan a little bit before you buy everything.  Hiring a handy man to do the work would add to the price, but you will still come out way ahead.


----------



## JanT (Feb 25, 2007)

My husband just redesigned our master closet and completed it yesterday.  Thank goodness the man is incredibly handy and can do all these things.  We went to Home Depot and bought the items needed (Closet Maid brand and not the wire kind but the nice board style).  It cost about $1500 to do the entire closet - we have a fairly large master closet.  It would have cost us probably close to $6,000 or more to have a professional company do it, and my guess is they wouldn't have done near as nice a job as my husband.  He is very particular (to the point of driving me crazy sometimes  ) and does incredible work.

So, I would look into the do-it-yourself projects at Home Depot or Lowe's as others have suggested.


----------



## wackymother (Feb 25, 2007)

We did it once, long ago, in our first apartment. My MIL and FIL had two walk-ins in their apartment done and California Closets did a great job, but it was horrifyingly expensive. They were so into it that they insisted we get CC to come and do our bedroom closet, as a gift. 

We had three companies come and do estimates and CC was the only one where the design actually made sense--that is, it actually added useful space rather than just shoving some fittings into the closet. So we hired them to do it and I remember how much it was going to cost, $600. This was about in 1984 and that was a LOT of money to us. The closet was about 8 feet wide and two feet deep or so. Just a normal closet, not a walk-in. 

So the day they're supposed to do it, I go to work and DH stays to supervise. They call me from work and the guy gives me some line about there being something wrong with one wall and they can't do the design exactly the same way it is on the plans. I'm like, "Talk to my DH, he's standing there and he can tell you." 

I get home and they have completely reversed the design--so the drawers that were designed to go into the LH side of the closet, a blind corner where you can't hang stuff, are now on the RH side, which used to be useful, easy-to-get-to hanging space! The whole idea was that these drawers would go into that inaccessible back part and make the space usable. Now I still have the inaccessible hanging space AND I have lost all my usable hanging space and I have a bunch of stupid sideways drawers!

Weeks of calling and arguing and b*tching and moaning ensue. It was a nightmare and I had to take a day off work to watch them remove the whole thing and turn it around. Standing there with my arms crossed and a p*ssed-off look on my face the whole time. 

Anyway. long story to illustrate that these places are just franchises. You might get a good designer and you might not, you might get a good installer and you might not. My in-laws' California Closets are still going strong 25 years later, and the drawers and things like that do seem to be higher-quality than the things I've seen at Home Depot. The wire stuff seems about the same as the best-quality wire stuff at HD. If you have a good design sense and a good handyman (whether that handyman is a handyman, or you, or your DH), you can get your closets done for a lot lot less.


----------



## ownsmany (Feb 25, 2007)

great thread.  I also would like to get my closet done.  DH has no desire to do it & I've put off calling someone.

Looking forward to hearing the good advise on tug.


----------



## pwrshift (Feb 25, 2007)

I had a large walk in closet done (8' x 12') and love it to bits.  They came to the house, measured my clothes on hangers, even pant hangers, and built it to what they measured.  It is adjustable.  In addition to hanging areas and a centre island, it has shelves and drawers, even for watches, rings, etc., and a tie hanger, suit valet, and shoe storage.  Cost me $3500 or so and I'm sure if I sell the house one day it will be a strong selling point.  I haven't been able to fill it up yet - amazing.  I'm in Canada and don't remember the name of the builder, but it wasn't California...and I certainly wouldn't have attempted to build it myself as it really is first class.

Brian


----------



## Rose Pink (Feb 25, 2007)

I suggest whatever you go with that you incorporate flexibility as your needs may change.  Adjustable shelving and modular pieces may be your best bet.  I have had both "professional" and honeydo closests.  DH (honeydo)  likes the wire shelving referenced above because it is adjustable and easy to install.  He changed the configuration in his closet when his storage needs changed.  

Some of the solid surface ones are also adjustable.  I think solid shelving is easier to dust (and is prettier) but I also like the way I can hang my clothes hangers on the wire ones--vs having a rod.

We did not install drawers because we already had dressers that we slid into place inside the closets.  This saved on some of the cost.

I have a compartmentalized shoe box to hold my shoes.  It is made out of decorated cardboard (not as tacky as it sounds).  I just put it on one of the shelves and that also saved money by not having to buy a shoe unit.  I don't remember where I got it--I've had it for years and years and years.  I think you can get them in stores like Target et al.  (On a side note--I have _one_ of these boxes.  DH has _three_!)


----------



## philemer (Feb 25, 2007)

pwrshift said:


> I had a large walk in closet done (8' x 12')
> 
> Brian



That's the same size as my son's bedroom!  

Phil


----------



## azsunluvr (Feb 25, 2007)

We used http://easyclosets.com/.  You measure your closet, enter the info on the internet, pick your configuration and it gets shipped to you in boxes. It was not difficult to install and fit perfectly. We were very happy with the results.


----------



## wackymother (Feb 25, 2007)

azsunluvr said:


> We used http://easyclosets.com/.  You measure your closet, enter the info on the internet, pick your configuration and it gets shipped to you in boxes. It was not difficult to install and fit perfectly. We were very happy with the results.



Thanks for the site, I'm going to take a look at it. Sharon's post reminded me that I was thinking about trying to wedge more stuff into my closets!


----------



## fnewman (Feb 25, 2007)

Just a couple of comments....  
1.  Home Depot, etc. do have inexpensive closet organization materials but they do to come to your home so you have to essentially do your own design.
2.  Most closet problems can be solved by just cleaning them out !!  Actuallly I think the success of some remodels is due to having to take everything out and re-evaluate befor eputitng it back in !


----------



## Iwant2gonow (Feb 25, 2007)

We also used easyclosets.com. My husband had the patience to design and redesign over and over again until we got it just right and it was shipped within days. The designing took the most time. He installed it on his days off within 2 weeks time. At first I thought it was too much money...but now every time I walk into the closet I think it was well worth it.


----------



## caribbeansun (Feb 26, 2007)

Im a bit surprised you could get an island in there - my closet is 12 x 11 and using some of the on-line resources it seemed to be suggesting it would be too small to accodate that but if you've done it my DW will be soooooo happy.  Did you have to do anything special to accomodate the island with opening and closing doors?



pwrshift said:


> I had a large walk in closet done (8' x 12') and love it to bits.  They came to the house, measured my clothes on hangers, even pant hangers, and built it to what they measured.  It is adjustable.  In addition to hanging areas and a centre island, it has shelves and drawers, even for watches, rings, etc., and a tie hanger, suit valet, and shoe storage.  Cost me $3500 or so and I'm sure if I sell the house one day it will be a strong selling point.  I haven't been able to fill it up yet - amazing.  I'm in Canada and don't remember the name of the builder, but it wasn't California...and I certainly wouldn't have attempted to build it myself as it really is first class.
> 
> Brian


----------



## rhonda (Feb 26, 2007)

We designed our closets using the tools on EasyClosets.com -- but purchased the materials at HomeDepot.  The HomeDepot variety had a different name -- but was identical to the EasyClosets track system, components, measurements, etc.


----------



## xzhan02 (Feb 26, 2007)

Ikea has very nice collection of closet organizers, for a fraction of the cost.  Better hardware (so easy DIY) in general than cheap Homedepot products.


----------



## 3kids4me (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks for the input everyone!

We have a weird situation with our closets because we had air conditioning put in ten years ago, and all of the giant pipes go through the bedroom closets.  (The pipes take the air from the unit in the attic to the lower floor.) So it's hard to buy one of those pre-mades.  My youngest daughter's closet is small...normally five feet across but with one foot taken up by the pipe.  So it's hard to figure out how to install around the pipe!  However, I will look at some of the easy closet configurations to see if they can accomodate weird things like that.

Thanks again!!

Sharon


----------



## MarTN (Feb 26, 2007)

About 2 years ago some friends of ours had several of their closets beautifully done in cherry.  It cost $25,000!!  A few months later, he lost his job and they had to move.


----------



## charford (Feb 28, 2007)

I had California Closets do 5 closets last year. I used my 10% Costco discount and used their don't pay for 9 months, no interest deal. For 2 medium sized walk- in closets (about 120 sq. ft each), one smaller walk in with shelves, another regular bedroom closet and a linen closet, the total cost was just over $5K. 

I went with the lower end of shelving that they carry. One of the medium sized closets looks like maple and another looks like cherry. Each of them had custom features added. 

My closets were unusable before they were done. Two of them were empty rooms. One other had the wire shelving, it was hanging off the wall. I could see from all the screws and pieces of wire shelving, that this closet was on its second set of wire shelving in my 15 year old house. 

I'm very happy with the closets. They were professionally designed and well done. I have no doubt that they will add value to the house when it comes time to sell. I'd love to have California Closets do other closets in the house. 

Cathy


----------



## wackymother (Apr 4, 2007)

The Rubbermaid closet systems are on sale at Amazon today, up to about 45 percent off. Here's a link to one...

http://www.amazon.com/Rubbermaid-Co...9WG328/ref=combo_pack_i_1/102-8592319-7264143

I haven't used these products, but the reviews are very good. Good luck!


----------



## Iwant2gonow (Apr 4, 2007)

Thanks for that post!
Just purchased one for my daughter's room with a couple of accessories .
Great buy.


----------



## arlene22 (Apr 4, 2007)

Our house is very old and has very small closets. I had California Closets do them because I wanted to squeeze whatever utility I could out of the very small spaces. I guess because they were so small, they didn't cost too much to do, because I don't remember them costing an outrageous amount. It was definitely worth it to us because it made the space so much more usable. Now we are planning an addition which will include a walk in closet (which seems like such a luxury after living with teeny tiny closets!) and I am definitely going to have it done.  I do think you have to be careful because some franchises may be better than others. I was very happy with our people.


----------



## MRSFUSSY (Apr 4, 2007)

*Closets*

Hi there:  #1 son purchased a home 2 years ago that has every closet done by California Closets.  I'm sure that it cost the original owner many, many bucks.  All the bells and whistles are there, including several mirrors, a laundry pull out basket etc.  The only problem is that there isn't enough space to hang long things, like dresses, men's trousers, bathrobe etc.  It's probably the way the former owner designated the space to be used.  Doesn't quite fit their needs.  One room must have been an office because that closet has several file drawers, a pull out shelf for a keyboard etc.  I guess there are many possibilities.  All and all they seem quite efficient.


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 21, 2016)

This is an old thread but the companies mentioned are still in business ...

We're looking at doing a walk-in closet.  Systems like California Closets and the like are too expensive for what we need and what's available from Home Depot or Lowe's is a bit too low-end as far as quality and options.  I'm looking at  easyclosets<dot>com and closetorganizersusa<dot>com for a mid-quality product with lots of options and ease of installation, leaning towards the second.  Does anybody have anything they'd like to add to this thread as far as products currently available and your experience?  Thanks very much!


----------



## Quiet Pine (Apr 21, 2016)

We're moving in a couple of weeks and the new walk-in closet is a joke. I'm glad this thread is renewed because it popped up just when I need it!


----------



## Marathoner (Apr 21, 2016)

SueDonJ said:


> This is an old thread but the companies mentioned are still in business ...
> 
> We're looking at doing a walk-in closet.  Systems like California Closets and the like are too expensive for what we need and what's available from Home Depot or Lowe's is a bit too low-end as far as quality and options.  I'm looking at  easyclosets<dot>com and closetorganizersusa<dot>com for a mid-quality product with lots of options and ease of installation, leaning towards the second.  Does anybody have anything they'd like to add to this thread as far as products currently available and your experience?  Thanks very much!


I've used Easy Closets twice. I highly recommend them. Both times, I hired a closet contractor which Easy Closets recommended in my area. Their online software is pretty easy to use. The most important thing to do is to measure your closet dimensions and doors accurately. 

I generally knew the type of closet I wanted so it wasn't difficult for me to design the closet. That said, the first time was somewhat stressful because I wanted everything perfect. I'm less stressed about it now because there is no perfect closet because our storage needs evolve as we get older and our kids mature. 

A few more things that come to mind that I mention:
- I selected the highest end options/wood for all my closets - Easy Closets is pretty inexpensive so it was worthwhile for us
- I found the rep which they assign to assist you to be quite helpful in improving my original designs
- I designed and ordered all my closets at the same time which means that I was able to negotiate a discount with my rep since my total cost was above a threshold - 5k/10k/20k or whatever
- I absolutely believe that we can store 5x more clothes and accessories in our closet with the new closet design vs the previous white box closet



Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## glenmore (Apr 23, 2016)

We put two of the 8' tall IKEA wardrobes on one wall of our walk in closet. Shoe storage, drawers, jewelry storage and shelves. No doors were needed as they are in the closet. Look beautiful! Wonderful customized storage at a fraction of California closets.


----------



## WinniWoman (Apr 23, 2016)

I thought of doing it at one time and decided it was way too expensive.

Instead I threw out a lot of stuff. Problem solved. Have a small basic wardrobe now. In fact as little as we have we probably should even throw out some more stuff. We are simple people and not into clothes. I also bought some organizers to keep stuff like shoes off the ground. I bought those hangers where you can hang several things on one hanger- one under the other- takes up a lot less room.

People are always amazed how I have all our clothes (hubby's and mine; winter and summer) in one closet (not a walk in- just a long double closet with louvered bi-fold doors.) We, of course, have a separate coat closet. Our bedroom set has an huge armoir for my husband and I have a large hutch type bureau so we have plenty of places for clothes storage in those as well. 

I think if you have a few closets in your home and you simplify your life you might not need an expensive revamping. Lots of options out there to help you get organized.


----------

